# 3000 anche per la nostra Housecameron



## Paulfromitaly

*Complimenti anche a te, Mrs M, e continua così!! *


----------



## kittykate

...questa ragazza _*le sa tutte*_...
...e a una velocità impressionante! ​ 
*Mille e mille* grazie, housecameron...
...oops, sono già *TRE*mila! ​ 

caterina​


----------



## housecameron

Grazie carissimi Paul  e Caterina 

3000 e non sentirli.......oddio.. questa è una parola grossa  
sono già vittima dei primi acciacchi! 


PS ora dovrei fare un delete dal "thanks... but no thanks"  ... passavo di qui per vedere se c'erano novità e mi ritrovo in prima pagina....ma sono comunque contenta!


----------



## k_georgiadis

*Congratulations Housecameron!!!!* 

We are fortunate (and, oh so glad) to have you on this Forum.


----------



## housecameron

Grazie K, mi fa davvero molto piacere ricevere le tue congratulazioni


----------



## giovannino

housecameron said:


> sono già vittima dei primi acciacchi!


 
Ma quali acciacchi! Sei in splendida forma! You don't look a day over 30 (posts).
Congratulazioni, HC


----------



## Angel.Aura

Cara M.,
Che grande fortuna incontrarti nel nostro meraviglioso WRF! 
Congratulazioni e, ti prego, continua ad aiutarci come solo tu sai! 
Brava!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Complimenti!_


----------



## housecameron

Grazie giovannino  Angel  Gianna  , altre 3 meravigliose colonne portanti su cui si può sempre fare affidamento 

Un abbraccio a tutti voi! Kiss kiss


----------



## Saoul

Oh cavolo, ma ce la farò mai una volta ad essere puntuale....

Complimenti housecameron. Vai avanti così.


----------



## TimLA

Alla dottoressa così dotta!...sono in ritardo...mi dispiace!
Complimenti!!! E veramente, di cuore, ti ringrazio tanto per l'aiuto!!!


----------



## housecameron

Hey Saoul e Tim, grazie! 

cari pazienti, sono qui per prendermi cura di voi  (poverini!) 

Dott.ssa Cameron


----------



## Paulfromitaly

housecameron said:


> Hey Saoul e Tim, grazie!
> 
> cari pazienti, sono qui per prendermi cura di voi  (poverini!)
> 
> Dott.ssa Cameron



Scusa ma...fai anche le visite a domicilio?


----------



## traduttrice

Brava!
Un abrazo desde Buenos Aires


----------



## irene.acler

*Complimenti! Continua così*


----------



## housecameron

Paulfromitaly said:


> Scusa ma...fai anche le visite a domicilio?


 
Faccio visite a domicilio solo presso il *mio* domicilio, e ho anche un sacco di referenze 
PS Mi spiace davvero tanto per Tim e georgiadis 

Grazie care traduttrice e irene, sempre bravissime!


----------



## k_georgiadis

Tim, you and I are out of luck!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Grazie del tuo aiuto, Housecameron.*

*Un bacione dalla Catalogna *

*TPS*


----------



## housecameron

Grazie a te, dolcissima TPS!

Un abrazo con mucho cariño


----------



## krolaina

Yo en español...y encima llego así de tarde... (era por aportar el toque de originalidad a tu hilo).

Un beso muy grande para mi nueva "prof", un placer recibir toda tu valiosa ayuda!

FELICIDADES


----------



## Cristina.

Complimentoni/auguroni/congratulazioni.
Non so perché ma mi sa he ti conosco , House & Cameron . Mi spiace, ma non ho mai visto la serie "Dottore House" (si chiama così in Spagna, non so in Italia).
L'unico dottore che conosco è questo .


----------



## housecameron

¡¡Hola queridas chicas!! 

¡Gracias querida krolaina!  
Pero soy una prof muy mala, o muy mala prof .. (per l'appunto )... no te fies ....

Cara Cristina, grazie anche a te  
Scusa ma ti devo rimproverare, quella della foto non è Cameron..
Questi sono gli originali ® House & Cameron 
Troppo osé? Spero di no

Buona giornata ragazze


----------



## Dudu678

Esto es más vergonzoso que... no se me ocurren ejemplos no-verdes. Así que como felicitar tan tarde me da apuro, al menos voy a saludar. Porque puedo, ¿no?


----------



## housecameron

Hahaha Dudu 

_¿Cómo pudiste hacer algo así?_

(Ti perdono solo perché ci "conosciamo" da pochissimo...)


E allora, limitiamoci ai saluti (senza rancore)


----------



## Silvia10975

UUUUH! Come si vede che non passo spesso di qui...

* COMPLIMENTI CARISSIMA*
*PER I TUOI 3400 POSTS!!!*​ 
(già che c'ero ho aggiornato il conteggio, ci tenevo a congratularmi anche io )


----------



## TrentinaNE

Uh-oh. Sono molto in ritardo.  Pero...


Tanti Auguri,
HouseCameron!​ 
~Elisabetta


----------



## housecameron

Grazie carissime Silvia e Elisabetta


----------



## sam1978

Ero convinto di aver fatto anch'io le mie congratulazioni ad Housecameron, ma mi sbagliavo... Beh... Meglio tardi che mai!
Auguroni!!!!


----------



## housecameron

Grazie anche a te Sam!  
Non c'è nessun problema.... nel frattempo sono arrivata "solo" a quota 3500 cool


----------



## sam1978

housecameron said:


> Grazie anche a te Sam!
> Non c'è nessun problema.... nel frattempo sono arrivata "solo" a quota 3500 cool


Figurati...

...Io a 1009! 

))


----------

